# need to install php5-json-5.2.9, not newer version



## gnychis (Jul 2, 2012)

Hi all,

I need to install php5-json, and the versions of PHP5 and modules right now are all version 5.2.9:

```
[root@moo /var/www]# pkg_version -v | grep php
php5-5.2.9                          <   needs updating (port has 5.4.4)
php5-bz2-5.2.9                      <   needs updating (port has 5.4.4)
php5-ctype-5.2.9                    <   needs updating (port has 5.4.4)
php5-dom-5.2.9                      <   needs updating (port has 5.4.4)
php5-gd-5.2.9                       <   needs updating (port has 5.4.4)
php5-iconv-5.2.9                    <   needs updating (port has 5.4.4)
php5-mbstring-5.2.9                 <   needs updating (port has 5.4.4)
...
```

However, as shown, port wants to update everything to 5.4.4.  This is not my machine and I really do not want to go through a PHP upgrade process.  Many others use this machine and I don't want to break anything they have working.  I simply want to add json on top of it.  

What is the easiest way to do this?  I was hoping to just find the port .tbz file and manually install it, but I can't seem to find it.


----------



## izotov (Jul 11, 2012)

Try sysutils/portdowngrade to downgrade your necessary ports to the appropriate version then install the downgraded version of them.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 11, 2012)

You may want to inform them PHP 5.2.9 is End-of-Life and contains quite a few security issues, including several serious ones.

http://www.cvedetails.com/vulnerabi...ct_id-128/version_id-81705/PHP-PHP-5.2.9.html


----------

